# 10x10 squats



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tried these today for the first time, thought i'd start with a light weight and up it every week for a month or two. fking brutal is all i can say, anyone else tried this?


----------



## proironaust (Oct 17, 2010)

Sure have mate. Good old GVT. I did them a few weeks ago and my quads were cooked for 7 days 

Smith Machine front press for shoulders doing GVT is the bomb as well


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Might give that a go as its shoulders tonight  although my legs are ruined today lol


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

I throw a 10x10 in on a compound exercise every few weeks.

I read somewhere that it helps to shock the muscle into growth.

Whatever - it makes a change.


----------



## jameweights (Mar 17, 2013)

interesting might give this a go .. I usually do 6 sets of 10 on leg day


----------



## Hmob (Mar 12, 2013)

I struggle with 10 reps, 5's are about as high as i like to go on big compound lifts, otherwise im using a far lighter weight than im used to and my lifts start sliding back.

I can imagine german volume training would work well for someone advanced.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Their very good its german volume training i did 10x1o with 100kg once i was totally wiped out.


----------



## craigy86 (Apr 1, 2008)

I liken 10x10 squats to a form of torture


----------



## bebe247 (Mar 25, 2013)

I done them three days ago and I need a wheelchair to get around, well not really but I walk like someone wit two broken legs lol GVT is king


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

They are brutal but when finished rewarding.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

I'm doing GVT style at the mo. 90 sec rest periods 10x10 squats. I'm up to 85kg, will be doing 90 next session. Not a lot of weight but the short rest periods make it hard. I use a stop watch between sets, no cheating.


----------



## Guest (Mar 25, 2013)

GVT is great but I never enjoy the last few sets when squatting. Def a good day of progressing strength though.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That just shows how people differ RS86 i struggle in the mid sets then towards the end seem to find more strength.


----------



## Asouf (Jul 10, 2010)

I did pyramid squats with oly bar only then...starting at 40kg. ended up at 100kg for 12 reps when i first started doing squats... 10 sets of 10-12.....

NEVER again........ shaking like a sh1tting dog for hours afterwards...

EDIT - Was after months of doing squats I gotta add... I did try 100kg when I first started.. and nearly shat myself after 1 rep of 100kg.... naively thought I could squat ATG my bw easily...


----------



## Ballin (Aug 24, 2011)

Haha is it perverse I really wanna try this tomorrow...may book Wednesday off just incase!


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Gotta love dat feeling.


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

andyhuggins said:


> That just shows how people differ RS86 i struggle in the mid sets then towards the end seem to find more strength.


Ive read that some people find their strength again in the later sets due to short term neural adaption. I'm the same as you, I find more strength towards the end of the sets.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Try this on most muscles ie back, chest etc it is just as brutal.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

no. your disgusting.

im wiped out warming up my knees on the leg extension then doing 8/6/4 back squats heavy and giving it my all then 3x8 SLDL.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

try a 20 rep widow maker set. The most brutal thing ever.

Pick a weight you would normally do 10 reps with, but go for 20 reps taking as long as you need in between reps to get it done. without re-racking though


----------



## ClarkyBoy (Sep 24, 2012)

simonthepieman said:


> try a 20 rep widow maker set. The most brutal thing ever.
> 
> Pick a weight you would normally do 10 reps with, but go for 20 reps taking as long as you need in between reps to get it done. without re-racking though


Love that name! 'widow maker' ****ing quality


----------



## bigbob33 (Jan 19, 2009)

Tried 10x10 on the hammer strength chest thing, 60% max and I was a shambles, chest still sore now and it was last Wednesday!


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Doing some GVT myself @ the mo

Fecking intense & painful


----------



## Fletch68 (Mar 17, 2013)

infernal0988 said:


> Their very good its german volume training i did 10x1o with 100kg once i was totally wiped out.


 What a workout!!! You must have bloody nearly collapsed after that.


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Fletch68 said:


> What a workout!!! You must have bloody nearly collapsed after that.


I was pretty dizzy legs were like jelly but i walked to the buss and off the buss home just fine.


----------

